# Driver power seat not working



## bigbart (Feb 12, 2010)

I recently purchased a 2007 Passat for my wife. After adjusting the seat so I could fit and driving it home, the seat controls quit working. No motor noises or anything. The seat heater still works and all of the connections seem fine. What else could I check? I couldn't find any blown fuses but I also had no clue which fuse was for what. Any help with this problem is greatly appreciated.


----------



## XVIv (May 28, 2004)

*Re: Driver power seat not working (bigbart)*

Just experienced a similar situation with my Passat (Power seat with a mind of it's own) in this thread. After checking TSBs, wiring diagrams, picking brains, etc, I was no closer to a fix. I finally disconnected the battery to clear the memory. When I reconnected it normal function resumed. Good luck.


----------

